# ACCESS:Aktueller Datensatz - Ein Formular als Email versenden - nicht als Anhang.Wie?



## eric_cyborn (4. September 2004)

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen. Ich suche schon seit längerer Zeit (wirklich verzweifelt) eine Möglichkeit, wie ich ein ACCESS 2000 Formular über Outlook versenden kann.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das Wichtigste ist: Das Formular soll nicht als Anhang erscheinen, sondern direkt als Text in der Email oder als HTML. Besser noch als Text. Es sollten einfach die Informationen des aktuellen Datensatzes an die Email-Adresse des Datensatzes gesendet werden. Es muß auch kein Formular sein.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und warum? Weil nicht alle imstande sind, einen Anhang zu öffnen. Daher sollen Sie die Infos direkt in der Email lesen können.

Es sollen aber nicht alle Datensätze versendet werden, sondern nur der aktuelle Datensatz, weil nicht jeder die gleichen Infos bekommt. Von mir aus können auch 10 Email mit allen verschiedenen Empfängern gleichzeitig erstellt werden. Das wäre sogar noch besser. Dann steht eben dahinter noch eine Abfrage, die die Empfänger ermittelt.

Der Ablauf soll ungefähr vonstatten gehen:
Man sucht einen Datensatz aus und möchte genau diese Informationen des Datensatzes als Text an die Email Adresse dieses Datensatzes per Doppelklick versenden.

D.h. Es sollte jetzt in Outlook eine neue Email geöffnet werden, in der der Text aus dem Formular (z.B. aktuelle Vereinstermine), der Betreff und die Email-Adresse des Empfängers steht.

Ich habe schon mit diesem "SendObject" herumprobiert. Allerdings erzeugt Access oder Outlook jedesmal eine Email mit Anhang, anstatt den Text direkt in die Email zu schreiben.

Zusammengefaßt: Wie kriege ich den Inhalt eines Datensatzes an die Emailadresse dieses Datensatzes nicht als Anhang, sondern direkt als Email-Text?

Können mir die Profis unter Euch vielleicht helfen? Ich denke, daß dieses Problem die für Freaks leicht zu lösen wäre.

Das Programm muß auch gar keine Funktionen haben, wenn es einen Abbruch gibt. Hauptsache in kann per Knopfdruck den Inhalt der des Datensatzes versenden.

Bitte bitte helft mir. Es ist wirklich sehr wichtig.

Herzlichen Dank


----------

